# Cat



## JUG (Apr 20, 2010)

my cats whith a mousse


----------



## Erich (Apr 20, 2010)

a Cat with total control and sharp attitude.....luv it Jug !

hey does he smoke as I see an open box there ? ..... must be French eh 8)


----------



## JUG (Apr 20, 2010)

oups !!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah he likes marlboro reds...and here all the time you thought the coughing was due to hairballs. better check you liguor cabinet...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 20, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> yeah he likes marlboro reds...and here all the time you thought the coughing was due to hairballs. better check you liguor cabinet...






Wheels


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2010)

Great photo mate!
..and guys!


----------



## JUG (Apr 24, 2010)

its aints so funny


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, you're right...now if he'd said "Pall Mall" on the other hand...


----------



## al49 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like very much your "i.t" cat
My cat Chobin instead, is an aviation fan as well:









Cheers
Alberto


----------



## JUG (Apr 25, 2010)

flying cat or flying tiger ???


----------

